# Section  E3801.4.1 - 2006  IRC



## globe trekker (Apr 12, 2013)

Greetings to all!

*QUESTION #1:* Does a Laundry Room; in a "new" SFD, fall under the requirements for

countertop receptacle spacing?   FWIW, this Laundry Room is totally separated from

the Kitchen Area and the countertops in there.  (RE: Section E3801.4.1, 2006 IRC).

Thanks!

.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 12, 2013)

No, kitchen and laundry room requirements are separate, do not confuse them,  or apply one to the other.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 13, 2013)

If they put a sink in the laundry room on the counter or have a utility sink all 125-volt, single-phase, 15 and 20 amp receptacles that are within 6 feet of the sink must GFCI.  (2006 IRC, E3802.7)

Uncle Bob


----------



## ICE (Apr 13, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> No, kitchen and dining room requirements are separate, do not confuse them,  or apply one to the other.


Not everybody has a washer and dryer in the dining room.


----------

